# Meet the hunky personal trainer who is pushing Theresa May to the limit in the gym



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2017)

With Brexit to negotiate and a country to run, you’d think Theresa May would have no time for going to the gym.

But not only does she have a weekly session as the first item in her diary, her fitness regime is one that few can manage.

It appears the Prime Minister enjoys weekly ‘Crossfit’ sessions with coach Lee Carnaby. The 60-year-old is fitter than ever thanks to the regime, said to be so brutal that some competitors are often sick mid-workout.

Mrs May works out with Mr Carnaby who is based in Reading, a ten-minute drive from her Berkshire home.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4391730/Crossfit-trainer-pushes-Theresa-limit.html

Sounds like she's still on mixed insulin according to this...


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> With Brexit to negotiate and a country to run, you’d think Theresa May would have no time for going to the gym.
> 
> But not only does she have a weekly session as the first item in her diary, her fitness regime is one that few can manage.
> 
> ...


I remember it being reported when she was first diagnosed, that she was on a twice daily mixed insulin, but recently read that she slipped out to inject before a lunch, so I wonder if she's changed to MDI but the press haven't caught up.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2017)

Robin said:


> I remember it being reported when she was first diagnosed, that she was on a twice daily mixed insulin, but recently read that she slipped out to inject before a lunch, so I wonder if she's changed to MDI but the press haven't caught up.


I suspect that's the case, I can't imagine her managing on fixed mixed, with her schedule.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2017)

I couldn't give a flying f*** about either that woman's fitness regime or diabetic regime. I'm only interested in the cruelty she inflicts on working mothers, the disabled and refugee children.  Unless, of course, this fitness guru is being used to expiate her sins against humanity.


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I couldn't give a flying f*** about either that woman's fitness regime or diabetic regime. I'm only interested in the cruelty she inflicts on working mothers, the disabled and refugee children.  Unless, of course, this fitness guru is being used to expiate her sins against humanity.



?


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2017)

Things you may have missed which could account for your bewilderment.

1. The removal of working tax credits from mothers with credits for more than two children unless a third child can be proven to be due to rape
2. The reduction of ESA to the level of JSA, and the removal of motability cars from disabled folk who were previously entitled, but now aren't quite disabled enough.
3.  The refusal to admit more than 300 unaccompanied refugee children when 20,000 need help.

If that isn't sins against humanity, I don't know what is, but it certainly isn't the policy of a warm hearted human being.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 9, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Things you may have missed which could account for your bewilderment.
> 
> 1. The removal of working tax credits from mothers with credits for more than two children unless a third child can be proven to be due to rape
> 2. The reduction of ESA to the level of JSA, and the removal of motability cars from disabled folk who were previously entitled, but now aren't quite disabled enough.
> ...




Hear hear Mike! The woman's evil.


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Completely agree mike ... Those new changes to the welfare system absolutely disgust me !! 
Stopping tax credits for a third child unless the woman was raped and then she will have to prove that fact ... Absolutely terrible to put an already traumatised individual through that !


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2017)

This is a good article about all those 'just about managing' that the duplicitous ***!!*** promised to help...

https://www.theguardian.com/society...anaging-austerity-brexit-public-spending-cuts


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> This is a good article about all those 'just about managing' that the duplicitous ***!!*** promised to help...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society...anaging-austerity-brexit-public-spending-cuts


Where will it all end ?!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 9, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Where will it all end ?!


Unfortunately imo not for a long time.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, and the cunning b**** has attacked the poor through mechanisms that aren't part of Scotland's devolved powers to put right. And you know why she won't allow a referendum? Because Scotland produces 56% of its electricity from renewables. England, with its fracking for fossil fuels, comes nowhere near its obligations under international treaties to reduce dependence on fossil fuels, but using Scotland in the averages it just about makes it. Without Scotland, rUK would be the pariahs of Europe.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Yes, and the cunning b**** has attacked the poor through mechanisms that aren't part of Scotland's devolved powers to put right. And you know why she won't allow a referendum? Because Scotland produces 56% of its electricity from renewables. England, with its fracking for fossil fuels, comes nowhere near its obligations under international treaties to reduce dependence on fossil fuels, but using Scotland in the averages it just about makes it. Without Scotland, rUK would be the pariahs of Europe.



But we won't be in Europe Mike 

Isn't there the concern about what will happen to the nuclear submarine repair and storage industry in Scotland if we separate? One would imagine England would be compelled to remove this industry to its own borders i.e. Plymouth and Portsmouth decimating an essential part of the Scottish economy (they'll be no Baked Alaska for me now! Lol)


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice theory, but it's not an essential part of the Scottish economy. It's not the submarines as such, it's the weapons they carry. And our Baked Alaska is open to all, regardless of race, creed, colour or delusions


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Nice theory, but it's not an essential part of the Scottish economy. It's not the submarines as such, it's the weapons they carry. And our Baked Alaska is open to all, regardless of race, creed, colour or delusions



Well I'll toddle along and scoff the Baked Alaska and whilst I might be greedy, deluded I'm not my friend. Scotland could be heading into serious fiscal strife if they're unwise enough to try and go it alone. Time will tell


----------



## macabee (Apr 9, 2017)

Without the rest of the UK and the subsidies we provide, if/when the Scots go independent, they will either go down the swannee or up the kazoo, which ever metaphor you wish to use.

They seem to be unable to run their NHS or education, and are fast becoming a financial basket case!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2017)

That's England you're talking about.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2017)

By the way, Macabee, the latest info shows that NHS Scotland is performing better in all parameters than NHS England and Wales. So who is unable to run their NHS? I would advise you not to make completely unfounded and offensive assertions without some facts at your disposal.


----------

